# 80ريال + [[عطر التوت البري ]]- مختلف تماما تماما (toot LINA)



## mango30 (14 أكتوبر 2011)

اعز الناس
اقرب الناس لقلبي
اجمل من يمكن ان اقضي معه بعض او كل وقتي .....
لها وبها اشعر بمعنى الحب الحقيقي الصادق البريء المجنون .
حبها تجاوز كل حدود الاعراف ومصطلحات الحب والرحمه والشفقه والود والإنتماء 
لينا ............ الذ شي بالدنيا ابنتي الصغيره حبيبة قلبي وجريان دمي بعروقي



حبا لها اضع بين يديكم هذا العطر






99% منكم جرب التوت البري من نكتار و......الخ
لكن هذا العطر لا يخلو اي طلب من إعادة طلبه مرات ومرات ......
عطر برائحة التوت البري الخالص ...... 
يحمل من تفاصيل العطور اجملها ومن مميزات الثبات ادقها
يترك اثاره بالمفارش .......
بالدواليب ........
بالملابس..........
بالممرات .........
في كل مكـــــــــــــــــان يترك له اثر ...
(((((((((( (( هذه العبارات ليست للتسويق )) ))))))))))

بل هي ثقه مفرطه بجودة هذا العطر ......


بل هي ثقه مفرطه بجودة هذا العطر ......

بل هي ثقه مفرطه بجودة هذا العطر ......


----------



## جوو الرياض (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: 80ريال + [[عطر التوت البري ]]- مختلف تماما تماما (toot LINA)*

[align=center][/align] ابو محمدـ ملك العطورات بكل صراحهـ ,, 
مااروع العطورات الي وصلتني منك ..

اتمنى لك التووووفيق ...وهلابك مليون


----------



## mango30 (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: 80ريال + [[عطر التوت البري ]]- مختلف تماما تماما (toot LINA)*



جوو الرياض قال:


> ابو محمدـ ملك العطورات بكل صراحهـ ,,
> مااروع العطورات الي وصلتني منك ..
> 
> اتمنى لك التووووفيق ...وهلابك مليون


 

لبى خشمك...................


----------

